# Pianist Biographies on YouTube



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Claudio Arrau

If you look at this on youtube and click on the posters name, you can find others. You have to
click on the "Videos" tab and they will all be listed there. Many rare classical music videos.


----------

